# anxious new mother (of puppy!)



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all, we have a new 12 wk old Bolognese puppy and plan to take her to France/Spain next year using the ferry from Plymouth.


I have read the information on Brittany Ferries website but am still slightly unclear as to access, once the ferry has left Plymouth. I'm sure some of you have done this route with dogs so perhaps you could let me know exactly what happens? I am guessing that the best time would be the night crossing from 11pm to 7am, but if anyone has other suggestions please let me know. If the boat is the Pont Aven, it doesn't seem to do a night crossing, so what access would I have to the kennels during the day?


And please don't suggest we use the tunnel as we are about 6 hours away from it and Himself refuses to use it again after previous occasions where we have been hanging around for hours up there.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Depending what response you get about the ferry, I have to ask, which is best for the dog and not himself.I have very rarely been held up at the tunnel for more than 40 mins.What caused such long delays to you.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We researched the BF routes and ONLY the St Malo - Portsmouth offers kennels and of course they are extra, we will not leave our 16 month old border collie in the car or the MH - which is the only option on the Plymouth Roscoff route as we were concerned that there may be little left inside if the dog is worried....

I believ that you can ask to visit the car/MH with a crew member but to us that felt potentially more disruptive and what are you going to do if the dog is unhappy or terrified by the surroundings? At least in the kennel they are safely contained.... and cannot damage the vehicle for travelling....

The Poole Cherbourg "economy" service does have dog friendly cabins I believe - but few and far between....

sorry if this is not helpful - we used the tunnel last spring and it was so easy with the dog, but are using the St Malo - Portsmouth route next week as it is MUCH less driving both sides as we are going from south of Bergerac and then on to Southampton - so the tunnel is at least 3 hours extra each side for us....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So does that mean Dave that you will not be delivering Christmas cheer to all the Kent, Sussex members. Shame on you, we were going to line the route with tri-colour and union flags to welcome you.>>>

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally I would never leave my dog in a vehicle for what will be nine hrs allowing time on either side 

If kennels are provided I imagine as on the Santander route there is a deck available for exercise 
And you can at least spend most of the time with your

The one time we travelled with PO from Hull we were informed we could visit the kennel at any time, the reality was we waited ages for someone to accompany us, he informed us the dog could not leave the kennel, it was not allowed he walk on the car deck even with him and generally gave us the impression it was a great inconvenience

Had shadow needed the toilet, he would have been covered in it as the cage was only big enough for him to stand or lie

Shadow was the only dog in the kennels

I would never travel on a long distance ferry without a dog cabin, or a dog deck where I could remain with him most of the time

Others may find their dogs are fine, although on the Santander ferry I spent as much time comforting distraught dogs whose owners didn't hang around the cages as standing with shadow, but at least he was out of the cage with us except for about 4 hrs when we slept
He was still traumatised for several days after


For me a six hour drive would be less stressful, I'd factor in an overnight stop on route at a nice place
But then we do that on a 300+ mile van trip down to the tunnel, a happy dog is much easier than a stressed anxious one

But we can leave him in the van for up 4 hrs once he's had a good walk whilst we visit towns etc
And he is relaxed and in an environment he feels safe in He never makes a sound as others attest to, which is more than I can say of other dogs left in vans who are obviously distressed or annoyed

Unfortunately dogs in motorhomes have their drawbacks And their advantages

I'm trying to think of an advantage of our hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yeah right, we all know you love the beast to bits.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes cabby I do

But there remains the little problem of responsibility

So even if I didn't, I chose the responsibility of ensuring his welfare at all times

And esperalda, only you can really answer your own question

Will she be safe, not traumatised , and happy with what ever you choose for her??

If the answer is YES

Go for it

I'm sure you love her to bits 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Dog's needs come first.

Humans' needs comes second.

Simples.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Many thanks for the interesting replies. Cabby, I'd just like to say that I would never put my own wishes or my partners wishes above the wellbeing/happiness of my dog. On the last 2 occasions where we used the tunnel we had a delay of approx. 4 hours each time before we boarded. The first time there had been a small fire in one of the tunnels and the last time a train had broken down. 
The other factor is that we always go down the west coast of France, so to travel a day up country, then across to France and another day back to the west coast has always seemed illogical when we can just jump on at Plymouth (1 1/2 hrs away) and go across to Roscoff.
As to how she will travel, I don't know yet. We've only had her 3 weeks and she's only just able to go out and about after her second injection. But Yes, Aldra, I do love her to bits!


I just wanted to explore all avenues really and see how others get on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Big mistake esperalda

Never ever love a dog to bits

You may well end up with a hound from hell

Who eyes me up, knows I don't match his intelligence

Loves me to bits but ensures I'm not the alpha 

Albert may be, only May be
Yours is only little but little can be a problem

Ours 8 + stone of hound from hell

But that's what he is

He would die to protect me
But I keep telling him

It's fine, I don't need protecting

But the grandkids come

He brings his teddy bear

And they all melt together

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I am going to be contentious here >

Firstly (assuming you did not actually give birth to it) you are NOT the dogs mother! (As your post title states) You are the person who is responsible for its welfare and well being. It does concern me that some people seem to treat their dogs as child substitutes. 

Secondly when you acquired the dog you must have been well aware that you were planning on travelling abroad with it. Therefore surely it would have been far more responsible to have researched what arrangements are in place to ensure the welfare of your dog when travelling FIRST ?

Before anyone accuses me of talking out of something other than my mouth I have been a dog owner in the past (18 years worth of Border Collie, lovely dog too!!) I am now retired and would dearly like to have another dog BUT and its a big but, Mrs Plodd and I intend to travel a lot (45 days already booked for April to June and another 3 weeks June -July) We have decided that it would be grossly unfair on any dog to subject it to that much travel and would also be a huge tie which could well prevent us from doing many things whilst away. 

As I said at the outset I fully accept that my post will be considered by some to be contentious, and I fully expect to incur the wrath of a good few, but am I really THAT wrong in what I have said???

On a more practical note have you considered the BF service from Poole to Cherbourg?? there are daytime sailings both ways and the crossing only takes about 4 hours.

Andy

Tin hat firmly attached to the head and large dustbin lid taken into temporary use as a shield :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell plodd

You are contentious 

Shadow loves to travel, swims walks new horizons

But definitely a tie

He doesn't like towns we would never take him into an eatery

So we need to tailer the holiday with his and our needs in mind

So it never fully meets his needs 
Never fully meets ours
And I agree

That definitely needs to be factored in

But all in all I'll go with owning the hound from hell

He is not my child, I already have 6

But he is my baby

Aldra


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Well I am going to be contentious here >
> 
> Firstly (assuming you did not actually give birth to it) you are NOT the dogs mother! (As your post title states) You are the person who is responsible for its welfare and well being. It does concern me that some people seem to treat their dogs as child substitutes.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with Andy here but the OP already has a dog and has come to MHF for advice on the best way to travel with said dog.

I also have thought about a pet in the past and have been put off by the amount of travelling that I do and responsibility that pet ownership brings.

I am aware, however, that people who motorhome are often keen dog-lovers and there is no reason why the two pastimes shouldn't go together.

I am a full time carer for my mother and I was worried about travelling on the ferry this year as she is not as mobile as she used to be and transfers to and from the mh on the car deck would be difficult although the ferry companies used in the past have always been very helpful in allowing us to park next to the lifts.

The obvious answer was to use the tunnel and I found it so convenient and quick that I wondered why I hadn't considered before.

Although you have experienced delays in the past, I am sure that more frequent users than I will be able to confirm that you were just unlucky on those occasions. For the sake of the dog and especially as it is its first trip, please think again about using the tunnel.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aldra 

I had no doubt that you would respond, I am well aware that you are a dog owner and, as such I did actually expect to get a right tongue lashing from you! That didn't happen, however you DID put forward a very well reasoned post. Thank you on both matters!!!

Harrers

Likewise your good self, I am aware that many people do combine motorhoming (or caravanning) with dog ownership. The main thrust of my post was that, to my mind, the OP had gone about the process the wrong way around. I.e. Getting a dog BEFORE thinking through the ramifications of how they would ALL get acros the channel with the least possible stress.

In my defence I would point out that I did offer an alternative by drawing the OP's attention to the Poole Cherbourg service. 

My tin hat is still pretty pristine and undented as well !!

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Think about the long term damage you may do to your dog by kennelling in a very strange environment. If your dog was a fully formed, confident, adult then I would say that a kennel environment might be ok. You are shaping the dog of the future at them moment and I, personally, would not put a puppy at risk of potential emotional harm. Yes they may be physically ok but emotionally it could all prove disastrous and you would have problems for the rest of your dog's life.


We have used the tunnel on many occasions with our dogs and would not travel any other way. Ferries, too, can be delayed due to bad weather. Delays in motorhomes are not too much of an inconvenience 


Sorry to sound so negative but I do have professional experience in the world of dog behaviour and know how important the puppy stage is to the formation of a fully rounded, confident and happy adult dog.


Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I love dogs, and most animals, but I would never ever own another, for the reasons Andy mentions, but also of environmental issues, If I feel the need for fur, I have several friends who still have dogs and cats.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well shall I be naughty and mention.....No.sorry kev.>>

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby !!!!!!!

Report to matrons office AT ONCE!

You are clearly a VERY bad boy in need of discipline ottytrain2:ottytrain2:ottytrain2:

Andy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Give 'im a slap wiv yer fur glove, Kev.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe his foxglove..:grin2::grin2: Hallo again Matron.>>>:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not feeling 100% today so someone is going to have to explain, what's the arse on about now, he needs to up his meds I think.


----------

